# American Chestnut



## Mike1950 (Jun 25, 2015)

I can get about 500 bd ft american chestnut. This is not reclaimed wood. Reading about it, sounds like eastern forests were full of it. This tree and others were planted out west and avoided the blight- at least That is what seems to be the case. I have not seen them but I guess a few are still growing in area this lumber is available. Sorry to ramble on but I thought a little info would be helpful. 
My question-s What is it like to work with? makes me wonder when I am looking at wood that goes up in value if it has a lot of worm holes!! Not quite what I am used to using. Do they turn it? 
Seems like a lot of it gets turned into flooring- not interested in that. 
PS- This is not an interest thread. But living where I do some woods are not available- this is one of the many.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 25, 2015)

Mike, I've only turned it and it was a nice wood to turn. Don't recall any tearout tendency, and the color was a nice warm shade.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 25, 2015)

I have used a little bit, (reclaimed) pretty soft, easy to work with, kinda coarse grain. In my experience, the wood most similar to it in woodworking characteristics is Sassafras. I think it's value now is it's scarcity, in it's day it was used mostly for utility wood, barns and such. I've never heard of any fine period furniture made of Chestnut... mostly a secondary wood in that regard. I bet it would make some nice turnings, especially the figured stuff...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2015)

I can't speak about this from experience so take it with a grain of salt, but I have read that the vast majority of chestnut trees alive in north America are either Chinese chestnut or Chinese/American chestnuts. Unadulterated American chestnuts are far and few between, but it is quite possible you have found an isoltaed pocket since as you say they survived the blight. If they did, then they must be some very old and large trees.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I can't speak about this from experience so take it with a grain of salt, but I have read that the vast majority of chestnut trees alive in north America are either Chinese chestnut or Chinese/American chestnuts. Unadulterated American chestnuts are far and few between, but it is quite possible you have found an isoltaed pocket since as you say they survived the blight. If they did, then they must be some very old and large trees.



My "Guess" is they were planted at turn of century 1900 maybe earlier. No hardwood forests around. We lost our last American elm a couple yrs ago at EWU campus. Again isolated. I have a little of it- could have gotten a lot more. :(


----------



## TimR (Jun 25, 2015)

This was from a piece that a fellow got from one of the universities that were trying to identify resistant strains. When they lost one, he was able to score some of the wood and sent it out to a bunch of folks, myself included, provided they make something from it. This was the piece I made. It stays in my office, a real favorite of mine, 9" tall and about 4-1/2" across.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks Tim- Nice Vase!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 25, 2015)

I've had some KD 3/4 boards and made boxes from it, works lot like walnut but more of an open grain. IF the price is right I'd think it'd be worth having on hand.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 25, 2015)

Mike,
I have made some boxes from reclaimed barn Chestnut. Open grain and a little softer than walnut in my case. They came out nice looked like old old boxes when done. 
I agree with Colin price = right

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I will be looking at it tomorrow AM. I am picking up a piece of equipment there. May come home with some.


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 26, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks everyone. I will be looking at it tomorrow AM. I am picking up a piece of equipment there. May come home with some.



If you do I'm sure some of us wouldn't mind some for boxes and whatnot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 26, 2015)

I would buy some if i had the chance just to round out my wood hoarding collection, if the price was right...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks Guys- One of the things that is so cool about WB is the at the fingertips info. Turners from their perspective and flat workers from theirs. Nice to have insights about woods you have never even seen let alone worked with. I have a lot more info to work with when I look at wood and for that I am very thankful.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 26, 2015)

Mike - Im late to the thread but I have worked with some. Like Tim I have only turned it. I was never able to locate a large piece like Tim did though - only pens. It turns very well and is extremely light weight. The grain reminds me of Red Oak. I too would be interested in large turning blocks if the price was right.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 27, 2015)

A neighbor has kitchen cabinets made of chestnut. Prettiest cabinets I have ever seen. People here in WV pay big bucks for wormy chestnut. When finished it has a soft honey colored look. I love it!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ok - @TimR - thanks again for this picture and all others input. I can say- This is american chestnut. There are a half a dozen still standing on a few farms that this guy new of. One 4' one has a deposit in case it gets hit with lighting or destroyed in the frequent ice storms in the area. This is what gets the big trees in area. 
I did purchase 500 bd ft along with cherry- walnut and various exotics including French oak. Funny since I have my whole storage area under construction- my shop is, well to Quote Clint is a "clusterF..." and what do I do buy a bunch of wood at the edge of the range I go.  Some of the chestnut is 4-5" thick - think big bowl blanks. 
Now why did I go there- chestnut? No - I went to get the cyclone I have been searching for over 2 months. I want 3 hp and ducting- hopefully remote!!  3.5 hp penn state tempest- 4 yrs old- all the spiral ductwork with the option of when you open gate cyclone goes on!!!  Came through the columbia gorge- highest temperature I saw on truck thermometer was 112.  I am very mad at @manbuckwal for sending his weather our way......... I know there are no pics- none till monday- On the road again on Sunday at 5: AM

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 29, 2015)

Just a bit of the chestnut.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 29, 2015)

Hello Mike,

Could you take a few closer pictures of the Chestnut? Maybe one of the end grain. I was wondering how fast they grew on the West Coast.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 29, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> Hello Mike,
> 
> Could you take a few closer pictures of the Chestnut? Maybe one of the end grain. I was wondering how fast they grew on the West Coast.



Mark when I get the biggest piece I will count them. I plan to send a sample to @phinds how about you?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks Mike for the offer, however I will decline. I have 300 bdf sitting at my brother's doing nothing. I see Paul every few months so will likely see what you send him if I ask and he is in a pleasant mood. I was more interested in seeing the gaining along with the growth ring layout.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 30, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> Thanks Mike for the offer, however I will decline. I have 300 bdf sitting at my brother's doing nothing. I see Paul every few months so will likely see what you send him if I ask and he is in a pleasant mood. I was more interested in seeing the gaining along with the growth ring layout.



When I get time I will sand the end of a thicker piece. Right now I am in frantic mode- it has been 100+ here and I am trying to finish storage in anticipation of needing a spot for the rest of this wood. I will send paul a chunk if he wants it.


----------



## Sprung (Jun 30, 2015)

Very nice wood, Mike! I've worked with a few small pieces of reclaimed chestnut, but not anything bigger. Were nice pieces and I'd love a few bowl blanks. Not getting in line, especially since this isn't the place to do it, but I'll be watching for when you maybe make some of this wood available for sale!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 30, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Very nice wood, Mike! I've worked with a few small pieces of reclaimed chestnut, but not anything bigger. Were nice pieces and I'd love a few bowl blanks. Not getting in line, especially since this isn't the place to do it, but I'll be watching for when you maybe make some of this wood available for sale!



I will have some bowl blanks- small ones and BIG ones..............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 30, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> I will have some bowl blanks- small ones and BIG ones..............



Well, unless my lathe miraculously grew beyond its 10" swing while I was gone, mine's not going to be big enough for the BIG ones!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 30, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Well, unless my lathe miraculously grew beyond its 10" swing while I was gone, mine's not going to be big enough for the BIG ones!



I know a guy with a 24 inch swing plus up to about 50 inches outboard.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

